# Stained glass



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I think a can is a good idea. Keep the can about 18-24" off the window. You may want a narrow beam for the bulb. LED tape light would also look good but you would have to design it around the window framing


----------



## eds (Mar 21, 2009)

Why so far off? Do you think I would get a node reflection in the glass with led tape? I know it bothers some people with the reflection on granite counter tops


----------

